
California's largest recycling business closes all 284 centers, lays off 750 - mudil
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/replanet-closures-bay-area-locations-sf-14283863.php
======
apo
I believe this company offers one of the only practical ways (if not the only
way) for many Californians to claim their CRV refund.

What obligation is the state under to provide the means to refund what I
understand to be a refundable deposit paid at the time of purchase?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Redemption_Value](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Redemption_Value)

